# Gas Bottle Weights



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm just trying to guess how much gas in my bottles before going up to bromsgrove for the NY rally. Can anyone tell me how much a full or empty 6kg calor propane bottle weighs so I can work out how much gas I have in them?


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

from the calor web site

" empty tare weight can be found on a metal disc on the shroud, this gives the weight of the cylinder in pounds and ounces"

cheers, phil


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Weights vary!

However, for calor the tare (empty) weight of the bottle is stamped on the aluminium collar around the valve.

The figure to use is fairly obvious, bu be aware, however, that it is quoted in *pounds and ounces*, even though the gas is sold in kg 8O .

A bit of conversion is required at 2.2 pounds to the kilogram in order to work things out!.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ken


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks folks, it was obviously the pounds and ounces on the tare marking that was fooling me - how stupid!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I recollect that certain people have disagreed with me in the past when I have posted on this subject. However for what it's worth my experience over the past 6 years is this. I have weighed every bottle that I have exchanged, (I use 15kg Butane so this may not apply to Propane but will give an idea of the, IMO, easiest way to establish the amount of gas in a cylinder.)
Each full bottle weighed 30kg according to my bathroom scales. Each empty bottle weighed 15kg. Therefore the amount of gas in a full cylinder is 15kg, not unreasonable for a 15kg cylinder of gas. To work out how much gas is left after a trip I weigh the bottle and subtract, wait for it   15. 
8) 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Phil905 - sounds good to me - even I can follow that


----------

